# Silvia leaking



## starkj (Jul 9, 2019)

Hey,

hope you guys can help. My trusty Silvia, 9 years old, has begun to leak. In the linked video you can see the place; I'm not sure what the part is called, but seems to be from a seam in a brass part stemming from the boiler...? The question is if this can be fixed - and if, then how? Might I need some spare parts (which, and from where?) or do I simply have to tighten something?






Thanks in advance!

John


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Change the boiler gasket, optionally you can replace and two solenoid o-rings.


----------

